# How to deal with it



## Guest (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello,

well basicaly i just wanna explain you how my life goes around and around. I get the perception that im kinda loosing dp when i keep myself busy reading or studying. I also am afraid of people (im a sociophobic). So here is my deal: I loose dp when i study, and then when i go hang around with some friends, i get it again. Im afraid of speaking in community because of an unknown reason to me. By considering this, i got my source where my dp comes from. maybe everyone should just deeply searc what arises their negative emotions and causes dp. Well im not in the mood for writing today, just felt kinda to express myself before i forget. Good day and good luck







.


----------



## Antihero (Oct 12, 2010)

yeah,i see your point.Apparently,dp has somekinda core.


----------

